# My 99G Mbuna tank



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

Just thought I would share my tank with the world 

Tanksize: 150*50*50cm
Volume: 99G / 375L
Filter: Eheim Pro II
Heater: 300W
Sand: filtersand
Rocks: flagstones

*Tank* - old setup with a poster background









*1:4 Cynotilapia Afra "Cobue" (f1)*









*1:1 Cynotilapia sp. "Hara Galireya Reef"*









*2:4 Labidochromis Caeruleus "Yellow" (f1)*









*1:2 Melanochromis Auratus "Thumbi West"*

















*2:5 Melanochromis Cyaenorhabdos "Maingano" (f1)*

















*1:1 Metriaclima Aurora "Likoma"*









*3:11 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) (wc)*









*1:3 Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap" (f1)*









_6 Synodontis Polli White Zambia (f1)
1 Ancistrus cf. cirrohosus
2 Panaque sp. (L204)_


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

Before (due to lack of space in our small appartement) the tank was situated in the kitchen... Now, due to lack of space in the kitchen (got a huge fridge  ) we moved the tank to the livingroom and removed the poster background, so now it's a see-through tank


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a very nice tank and a great selection of beautiful livestock. I like the idea of a tank that can be seen from both the long sides. It looks like you have made a good effort to "hide" all of the equipment at one end of the tank too. Great Job!


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanx kingdave!
I didn't think of hiding the equipment yet, just put it in the back when we set up the tank. I do have to find another way to keep it out of sight, cause I don't like seeing all that stuff in my tank...

I just had to take some more pics when I saw my Ps. Acei swimming against the current. they seem to like it 














































My Melanochromis Auratus male:









A dominant female:









Mel. Cyaenorhabdos Maingano









Metriaclima Aurora hiding between the rocks:









Cynotilapia Afra Cobue









Cynotilapia White top Hara (Galireya Reef)









Lab. Caeruleus Yellow









Yellow lab holding


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Tank setup and stock are beautiful.
Thanks for sharing :thumb: 
Alicem


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

wow nice tank i really like it and nice stock list


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

How do you get your fish to stay still long enough to take such good photos?? My fish are all over the tank, and i cant get nice pictures


----------



## MIKENICK123 (Sep 27, 2008)

Heyy thats a beautiful tank and i just had a few questions for u that i would like u to get back to me on... im very curious on the rocks you have..what are they and did u use silicon to make them stack up and stick?... 2) does the sand clog up your filter because many people say that?? and how do u set up the cannister filter because i dont know if i should just stick with my emperor 400 and 280 for my 38 gallon.... im asking u these questions because i want to purchase a larger tank in the future and i would like to copy that set up with the " BRICKS " .... it must provide alot of privacy and reduce aggression with the spots the bricks make.... PlEASE GET BACK TO ME ON THIS ... THANKS SOOO MUCH


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanx all 



BurgerKing said:


> How do you get your fish to stay still long enough to take such good photos?? My fish are all over the tank, and i cant get nice pictures


I have a pretty strong current and the Acei were swimming in it. They weren't moving that much *lol*
As for the other fish: a lot of patience, a good camera (I use a Nikon D80) and a lot of bad shots which I threw away... I probably keep 1 out of every 10 shots.



MIKENICK123 said:


> Heyy thats a beautiful tank and i just had a few questions for u that i would like u to get back to me on... im very curious on the rocks you have..what are they and did u use silicon to make them stack up and stick?... 2) does the sand clog up your filter because many people say that?? and how do u set up the cannister filter because i dont know if i should just stick with my emperor 400 and 280 for my 38 gallon.... im asking u these questions because i want to purchase a larger tank in the future and i would like to copy that set up with the " BRICKS " .... it must provide alot of privacy and reduce aggression with the spots the bricks make.... PlEASE GET BACK TO ME ON THIS ... THANKS SOOO MUCH


1) flagstones, I just stapled them and I take them out every 4 to 6 weeks when we catch the pregnant females, so every 4-6 weeks my tank gets a "new look"  Whatever you do, don't glue them together! A lot of dirt piles up between them and I am glad that I can take them out separately.
2) no problems with the sand (filtersand) at all. just make sure that the piece of the filter where it sucks in the water, doesn't touch the sand.
3) I have no idea, I have this Eheim Pro II running for about a week now. Will let my bf comment on that one

I have a lot of "private" spots in between the rocks, and so far haven't experienced a lot of agression. The tank has been running since feb. and I only had 1 dead Auratus female, but that occured in a holding tank, where I put 2 Auratus females together due to lack of space.. that's a mistake I won't make again. (check out the dominance of the Auratus female in the picture above, I have 2 females that look like that...)


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

Update

Current stock
1:4 Cynotilapia Afra "Cobue" 
1:1 Cynotilapia sp. "White top Hara Galireya Reef" 
2:4 Labidochromis Caeruleus "Yellow" 
1:2 Melanochromis Auratus "Thumbi West" 
2:3 Melanochromis Cyaenorhabdos "Maingano" 
1:1 Metriaclima Aurora "Likoma" 
4? Pseudotropheus Saulosi 
3:9 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) 
5? Pseudotropheus sp. "Red Top Ndumbi" 
0:3 Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap"

m:f ratio

I lost 2 acei, 2 maingano and the orange cap male. The saulosi and red top ndumbi are currently in a breedingtank because they are still too small to go in the main tank.
I will be getting rid of the afra cobue and the orange cap females and perhaps the aurora aswell.

Some new pics:




























Melanochromis









Mel. auratus


















Mel. maingano


















Metriaclima aurora









Ps. acei









1 of my 4 Ps. saulosi (2") starting to show some colour.


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow, gorgeous photos!


----------

